# Halloween Party with a Surprise Engagement thrown in!



## vbpony1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Congratulations! Great set up and story.


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

Congratulations to you both may you be truly blessed in your life together


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Nicely done and congrats! When's the wedding? next halloween?


----------



## selz (Oct 19, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Dazzer (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone! We are looking at October 2012 as close to Halloween as we can get. Jo has been dragged into my Halloween world and is really taken with a wedding in either a Large Tudor Manor House (Loads near us) or an Old English Castle. She loves Orange & would love to have a burnt Orange theme (Perfect halloween colour ) & in the evening she is warming to my idea of having a Haunted Ball - setting would be perfect


----------



## selz (Oct 19, 2007)

I will be insanely envious of you  I always wanted a halloween wedding! (We got married in our motorcycle clubs festival in front of about 1000 people, which was awesome, and it all fitted us very well, but I had planned a halloween wedding from a silly young age!)

When you get close to the date I may have to request a correspondance address so I can send you a card


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Awww congrats to the both of you and just love the way you proposed!!!


----------



## Dazzer (Mar 21, 2007)

selz said:


> When you get close to the date I may have to request a correspondance address so I can send you a card


Thats so nice of you!  Thanks again


----------



## Dazzer (Mar 21, 2007)

blackfog said:


> Awww congrats to the both of you and just love the way you proposed!!!


Cheers blackfog - I thought long and hard of an unusual way to do it!


----------



## JustJ (Oct 4, 2010)

Awwww that's so romantic! Congrats to you and yours


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

that is so awesome. Did someone capture this in photos?


----------



## Dazzer (Mar 21, 2007)

printersdevil said:


> that is so awesome. Did someone capture this in photos?


At the mo its not looking good  The majority of those who had cameras were at the back of the masses and couldnt get to the front in time. Im still to speak to a few so fingers crossed  If I find a pic Ill post it


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Congrats.... very sweet (and a little bit creepy... lol)


----------



## ghostluva (Jun 14, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## judgejools44 (Oct 6, 2010)

Congrats to you both....the Wedding idea sounds great!?


----------



## Dazzer (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Its just beginning to set in now that I actually did it! Still no joy with a photo but still looking.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Okay, I'm slow on getting the news. I fried my hard drive IN SEPTEMBER which was a major big deal to me. This forum is like crack, lol. So how are the wedding plans going? Any way you can convince her to have a Halloween wedding?????


----------



## Dazzer (Mar 21, 2007)

GiggleFairy said:


> Okay, I'm slow on getting the news. I fried my hard drive IN SEPTEMBER which was a major big deal to me. This forum is like crack, lol. So how are the wedding plans going? Any way you can convince her to have a Halloween wedding?????


Hi GiggleFairy,
Plans are going really well. After much negotiation over Christmas I have persuaded her to have a Halloween Wedding 
We've booked the venue for 26th Oct 2012. Its an old converted Mill and the architecture & history of the place really lends it self to the evening theme!
I am still working on her having the full on Haunted evening ball but at the mo we have agreed to have a traditional ceremony (no signs of halloween) and then in the evening the theme changes to autumn/Halloween and the ghouls can come out to play.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

How awesome! Y'all are already compromising. I see good things in your future!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I want pictures!!!!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

That's so awesome! Congratulations! I love the idea of the Haunted ball reception. Sounds perfect!


----------



## Dazzer (Mar 21, 2007)

So, time for an update! 
The Wedding is on the 26th October 2012 & I am beginning to brick it! The last 2 years of planning, preparing & saving now comes together for one magical day & spooky night!
The plans havent changed much either! Traditional English wedding in the day followed by one amazing Halloween themed Evening Reception/Party that is fancy dress & has a few spooky elements thrown in for good measure  Wish me luck!!! Will post pics in November


----------



## Dazzer (Mar 21, 2007)

Well I only went & did it! The entire day passed so smoothly. The daytime was a traditional wedding with coach lantern centrepieces & black & orange theme. The night time turned into a huge Halloween themed party with floor candelabras covered in ivy & cobwebs, spooky uplighting, a fantastic undead band, chocolate fountain, spooky cocktails & Fancy dress! Awesome day & night was had by all


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I can not wait to see pictures!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Kmzthk (Oct 29, 2012)

It must be a huge surprise and it is so creative.

Big congrats!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Can't wait to see the pics!! Congrats!


----------

